# Diffusé de la musique en bluetooth ?



## benji51110 (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais pouvoir difuser la musique de mon iTunes ou mes webradio sur mon Home cinema. J'ai pensé opter pour une solution assez simple, acheter un adaptateur bluetooth qui se brancherai sur la prise jack de mon home cinema. J'ai pensé en particulier à cet adaptateur.

Ca m'embête d'acheter un adapteteur à 50 sans etre sur de pouvoir diffuser le flux audio du Macbook air sur ce type de recepteur ?

Espérant ne pas passer pour un c** avec des questions trop idiote... :hein:

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

hello

non, ce n'est pas une question idiote 

sans ton lien j'aurais dit: "mauvaise idée" car le BT, à mon sens, ne permet pas un débit suffisant pour transférer de la musique de bonne qualité. Là du coup, je ne sais que penser :rose:

Perso, j'ai essayé avec succès il y a qques années, cet appareil, made in Apple, et plus cher

en attendant d'autres avis, tu auras déjà le mien


----------



## JFL27 (21 Juin 2011)

Je me suis livré à ce type de manip en début d'année.

Première étape, j'ai acheté l'adapteur Bluetooth Marantz à branché sur l'ampli Marantz. 120  pour constater que cela ne marchait pas ou très mal, son interrompu ou haché  même à faible distance et très sensible aux perturbations électromagnétiques.

Deuxième étape, j'ai acheté l'AppleTV et là ça marche du fait du dieu avec tous les périphériques ordinateurs, iPhone, iPad, etc. Sans oublier que l'AppleTV permet aussi de transmettre de la vidéo depuis son pc en son multicanaux !

Donc plutôt que d'acheter une bricole à 50  qui marchera peut-être pas et qui offre des services limités, mets 50  de plus et achète-toi directement une AppleTV.


----------



## benji51110 (21 Juin 2011)

Oui mais si j'ai bien compris, l'Apple TV permet de lire à partir du box, en naviguant dans les menus qui saffichent à la télé, le contenue de iTunes et les flux Youtube ?

Or moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est à l'inverse, de contrôler cela depuis mon mac, mon iPhone ou autre périphérique non Apple (mon amie à un téléphone sous android et j'ai un BlackBerry pour le boulot).

La borne Air Play par contre semble très intéressante, mais m'obligera pour l'utiliser à rester dans un environnement Apple  mais avec la fiabilité Apple...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

benji51110 a dit:


> ...mais m'obligera pour l'utiliser à rester dans un environnement Apple  mais avec la fiabilité Apple...



itunes existe aussi sur PC

mais en effet, tu es "contraint" d'utiliser itunes


----------



## benji51110 (21 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> itunes existe aussi sur PC
> 
> mais en effet, tu es "contraint" d'utiliser itunes



Je ne parle pas de l'environnement Apple sur Windows, mais de permettre à mon amie de profiter de cela aussi avec son Samsung Galaxie S2. Pour mon BB c'est disons histoire de synchroniser tout. Je ne compte pas moi même rester toute ma vie sur iOS, c'est pourquoi je cherche une solution standard qui s'adapte à tous les environnements.

Je vais me rendre à la Fnac et leur demander les conditions de retour de cet appareil (qu'ils vendent), si les performances ne me conviennent pas, ca sera l'occasion de faire le test et de vous dire ce qu'il en est.


----------



## JFL27 (21 Juin 2011)

Si tu jailbreak ton AppleTV, tu peux streamer avec XBMC (multiplateforme) d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2011)

AirFoil permet de diffuser sur une airport express sans passer par iTunes.
+1 pour l'airport express. Ca marche !
Par contre, ce n'est pas "multi-plateforme" comme pourrait l'être une périphérique BT


----------



## benji51110 (21 Juin 2011)

Vous etes en train de reussir à me convaincre d'utiliser une borne air play, surtout que j'ai trouvé cet article. Je continue d'investiguer...

PS : Sur google us je trouve plein d'info, mon choix est fait ca sera une airplay. Merci à tous pour vos lumières


----------



## cherryblue (21 Juin 2011)

j'ai eu un adaptateur bluetooth en prise jack pour la diffusion sur des enceintes bluetooth (de marque MacWay)

conclusion : c'est pas génial. Plus tu t'éloignes de la source, plus le signal est parasité, ça s'entend clairement avec un bruit de fond désagréable. Le bluetooth est également sensible aux parasites (genre un appareil à proximité, un scooter qui passe dans la rue)
et le pire, ce sont les micro-coupures, très désagréable lors de l'écoute d'un morceau.

Donc en solution d'appoint, ça marche, mais la qualité est pas au rendez-)vous. En revanche, mes enceintes branchées en filaire donnent un très bon son, et beaucoup plus riche

Sinon, un truc vraiment génial, ce sont les systèmes SONOS, qui marchent en WIFI. D'abord, le son est vraiment exceptionnel.
Sinon, il y a un boitié qui permet de se relier au système hifi existant et qui va lire dessus en streaming, par exemple ta bibliothèque iTunes. Et couplé à un abonnement Spotify, c'est vraiment génial


----------

